# New (To Me) 2007 28Krs



## Jay Tee (Jan 8, 2012)

I picked up my travel trailer last week and am very happy with it.
Keystone really does a nice job and I am happy with the quality.
I've done lots of tent and pop-up trailer camping, the wife said "no more tents"...so here we are.

It's a used model and I expect a few problems, but so far I've been pretty happy.
We're going to have a "shake down" trip next month, to find out if there is something else that needs to be 'tweaked'.
I'm going to post in the RV Dealership forum as well, but major props to Adventure Trading RV in Portland for the help in getting me into this trailer.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers.....and Congrats!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers! Enjoy the new trailer!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers.....from a fellow KRS owner. You are going to love the camper!









Glen & Lee


----------



## Jay Tee (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you all for the well wishes...I really appreciate the info in this forum...we look forward to many happy years ahead.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Jay Tee said:


> I picked up my travel trailer last week and am very happy with it.
> Keystone really does a nice job and I am happy with the quality.
> I've done lots of tent and pop-up trailer camping, the wife said "no more tents"...so here we are.
> 
> ...


If it hasn't been upgraded to 15 inch rims I would suggest you add that to your to do list. It will gain you tougher tires, the 28KRS is maxed at the 14 inch tires.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy!!


----------



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

Enjoy that new camper!!!


----------

